# Diagnosis for LRI



## falconfans (Sep 12, 2008)

Is there a dx for LRI?  I wasn't able to find it.
Thanks!

Rhonda Long, CPC
Paxton Clinic
227 N Market St
Paxton, IL  60957


----------



## kdaniel (Sep 12, 2008)

*Lri*

There is not one sepecfic to LRI. so just use 519.9 Unspecified disease of respiratory system.

Kristi Daniel, CPC


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Sep 12, 2008)

falconfans said:


> Is there a dx for LRI?  I wasn't able to find it.
> Thanks!
> 
> Rhonda Long, CPC
> ...





I would code as 519.8 not 519.9 because it is not an unspecified disease...
Hope this helps....


----------

